# Advice on gas insert



## PeteQuad (Aug 4, 2008)

So, last year I did a bunch of research, as I'd been trying to figure out what to do with my fireplace.  It is a large fireplace with a chimney, originally used as a wood fireplace, but the last owners put a useless ventless gas log thing in it, which I never use and which doesn't look great either.  I liked the idea of just converting it back, but my wife is set on doing gas, so I built a fire pit outside to sooth my fireburning needs, and agreed we'd do gas.  I settled on the idea of a natural gas direct vent insert.  I figured I'd vent up the chimney.

I then did a bunch of research on which brands to choose, but when I went to actually buy one, it became very difficult.  I could only find one dealer near me and they sold only 1 or 2 brands.  One of the brands was Mendota, which seemed decent, and I was willing to buy the D-40 but he had some issue with his installer, and after trying to purchase it a few times and them putting us off, I gave up and stopped calling them to bug them.

So I'm picking this up again and am going to try to buy one again.  I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on these items:
1.  Anyone know of a good installer/retailer near Charlotte NC?
2.  Any gotchas or good things to know about getting a gas insert, and the way I planned to get it installed?
3.  Any thoughts on Mendota, assuming I end up having to try the same retailer again, since I can't find any others?

Thanks!


----------



## webbie (Aug 4, 2008)

Mendota is a top-top brand...I have used them and sold them (in my old store) with great results.
I think, in your case, it is going to be more of a dealer problem......maybe you could find another installer and just buy from him? Many mechanical contractor HVAC types should easily be able to complete an installation like this.


----------



## PeteQuad (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for moving my thread to the appropriate place.

I didn't think about checking with an HVAC installer.  I will also look around the yellow pages to see if I can just find an installer.


----------



## R&D Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you tried going to Medota's website?  They should have a dealer locator on it with several options of who to buy from.  

If that doesn't work, then I'd look at one of the other hearth mfg's.

Good Luck.


----------



## PeteQuad (Aug 5, 2008)

I did, they have about 3 options in my area - strangely they are all chain stores with the same name as the one I went to.  If the one I tried previously doesn't work out, I guess I could try one of the others further away.  Are there any other brands you would recommend me checking out?  I was interested in the Jackson XL from Kozy Heat at one point, but there are no dealers near Charlotte.


----------



## coreystaf (Sep 5, 2008)

Jotul has some killer direct vent inserts, with some pretty cool face options.  When someone asks me about buying a Jotul, I refer to how many Warranty claims I put in to Jotul.  Not sure of numbers, but a fraction of other manufacturers.  I don't work for jotul, but I sell them because they are a very good product.


----------

